# I'm going into mailbox sales...



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

I'd make a killing just from this group.

This morning my wife asked me if I had anything coming..
Nope (said with authority)

She calls me a little while later "I thought you didn't have anything coming"
Uh... I don't. 
Well you have a package here.

Thanks @Dran aka bomberman, only one of these looks familiar and I remember liking it a good bit.









Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Joe apparently cultivated a hit list. Nice line up!

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Alrightdriver said:


> Joe apparently cultivated a hit list. Nice line up!
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


Yeah he did! I don't know whether to be proud or disappointed that I wasn't on it! Lol! Nice hit Joe!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

@Peapaw, glad everything that went out has landed safely! Brian, we have that very shaky cease fire that was called a few months back... Treading lightly with that alliance

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Heh, alliance....


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hmm, looks like Joe @Dran is on a rampage as of late,,,, dogpile???


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

@Dran, we both know the terms of our deal. @mpomario, the "alliance" is tenuous at best, but it does have its conditions!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> @Dran, we both know the terms of our deal. @mpomario, the "alliance" is tenuous at best, but it does have its conditions!


LOL
Maybe I shpuld bomb ya both. Put the other persons address on it.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

kacey said:


> LOL
> Maybe I shpuld bomb ya both. Put the other persons address on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Don't make me recall the NHS....


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Don't make me recall the NHS....


Reporting for duty.....though that N is gonna have to get upgraded soon.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Reporting for duty.....though that N is gonna have to get upgraded soon.


Touché....we'll have to come up with something that will strike fear in the hearts of noobs and FOGs alike!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Touché....we'll have to come up with something that will strike fear in the hearts of noobs and FOGs alike!


JHS

Journeyman Hit Squad!


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> JHS
> 
> Journeyman Hit Squad!


Lmao! I like it!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Lmao! I like it!


Its the next logical stage....at least the union thinks so.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Don't make me recall the NHS....


Two problems with that. 
1) I out gun all of you.
2) I am part of the NHS. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
So do I bomb myself?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

kacey said:


> LOL
> Maybe I shpuld bomb ya both. Put the other persons address on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Put whatever address you like on it... It will have a Seattle post mark on it!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Dran said:


> Put whatever address you like on it... It will have a Seattle post mark on it!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


I have family all over the country :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Plus who actually pays any attention to the post marks?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

kacey said:


> LOL
> Maybe I shpuld bomb ya both. Put the other persons address on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


That's a great idea.:grin2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

kacey said:


> Plus who actually pays any attention to the post marks?


People in a strained cease fire who have reason to be suspicious!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Dran said:


> People in a strained cease fire who have reason to be suspicious!
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


LOL
UHH huhhh
I doubt that anyone pays much attention to the post mark. I look at the sender first, the automation usually tells me where the package originated.


----------

